
How to Save a Billion Dollars - nreece
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/09/how-to-save-a-b.html
======
streety
The 'post' is 6 lines and serves solely to link to this interview:
[http://blogs.openforum.com/2008/09/10/how-to-save-a-
billion-...](http://blogs.openforum.com/2008/09/10/how-to-save-a-billion-
dollars/)

I realise some people are going to click on a link labelled with
guykawasaki.com simply because it is labelled with guykawasaki.com but I can't
help feeling like I'm jumping through hoops.

